# New Marald Van Haasteren and John Dyer Baizley Art Fans Thread



## IGC (Feb 11, 2017)

I was unable to locate anything about these guys on SS.org via Google or S.S.
search. So I decided to start a thread in hopes of spreading the word about their awe-inspiring, captivating masterpieces. Thank you Marald and John, never quit! 

Link:

http://desperationburns.com/


----------

